# How many words do you speak per day?



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd say 150-250 for me. I don't go outside, and I'm never in the mood to talk much. I could probably count the words if I took the time to.

What about you?

(btw I'm not sure what the average amount of words per day is, it seems quite variable when I google it)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I doubt anything but the 1st answer.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

To give some reference, from what I can tell from Google, women speak on average about 7000 words a day, but up to 20,000. Mean speak on average about 2000, but up to 7000.

Taking this into account, I would guess about 1000 if I'm going to work at my current job, or hanging out with friends. Less than 500 if it's one of those stay-in-my-room-all-day days, or going to class (I don't talk to people in class).

Back in grade 12 I actually tried to count during the school day. It was much less than 500, sometimes 0.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I work with the public, so probably more than 2000.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmm that's not something I have really thought about before. I said 500-1000 my best guess.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely less than 500


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

On most days, 0.

Some days my parents call, and I grunt a few words. On days where I have to meet with my supervisor, I say more, but probably still under 100.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Oh geez. I have no idea. Uhh...hmm. I'll come back to this. Maybe I shouldn't have even posted this. XD


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I honestly have no idea, this is something I couldn't even begin to guess at. I would have to actually.. you know, count.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I bet there have been days on which I haven't said a word. Although I do tend to say stuff out loud even when I'm alone. Anyway, I'm certainly in the first category.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Today I have said 30 words so far. I probably will say another 30 max before the night is out. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only work related stuff, so <500.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I would honestly say under 50 most days. Thats kind of sad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easily under 500 I rarely leave my room and when I do there isn't always someone to talk to so it'd be a very low number.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The median would be 0 since I live alone and don't use phone or voice chat. The mean I don't know. There are probably a handful of days a month now when I rack up hundreds of words (usually meetup group or visiting my parents), and another handful when I say a few obligatory words to a cashier or my apartment manager or random person.

Four words today, because somebody came to the door looking for someone who I guess used to live here.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I should have made the poll numbers more diverse 

So far I haven't spoken today, I think I will count today.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Usually less than 10 words a day, today said 7..at the store said 'Don't need a second bag' and 'Thank You'.:blank


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sure more than 2,000, even if I don't see anyone. I talk to myself at times, and I a lot of times I find myself saying the words as a type them, plus I practice singing, which adds more. Maybe less, I really don't know. I actually that if I'm with around other people for a day I'll say less words if they are people I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yesterday I said 27, today so far I have said 15.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Only about 10-20 most of the days. Sometimes it's zero.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I really don't know how to answer this question. I do know that if no one talked to me, meaning my family, then I probably wouldn't speak at all. But since there's always matters to discuss in his house, I do a lot of talking. If it was my choice though, yeah, I probably wouldn't speak.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

At home around my family I talk non stop but in public I don't see a peep. But I really have no idea lol


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe 1000-2000 on school days. I feel pressured to talk.
< 500 on weekends, unless the impossible happens and I go out.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

less than < 500. even though i write along, IRL I try to give short sentences or one word answers. I don't like interacting with people for long periods of time.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I really have no idea, surprisingly I don't think it'd be the lowest option. I tend to ramble once I get started :b


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

0-10 depends if I have to go to the store.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Work, talking with parents, talking with friends on skype/xbox, singing in my car and talking with myself. It adds up.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Under 1000.
Since it varies a lot, quiet days, 20 maybe 30 words and that's because I live with my parents. On days I speak more I'm pretty sure I don't go over 1000.
So I would say, maybe 99.9% of my days I use less than 1000 words.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

quite a bit more than i used to. 

especially on a day like today when i not only spoke at an aa meeting, but i chaired which meant i had to 'qualify' for 10 minutes.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

I talk a lot with my boyfriend, and I live with him, so probably upwards of 2,000. Even when alone I talk a lot, to myself. Around family or strangers and in public...very, very little.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

In my job I have to talk a lot to quite a few people so I talk a lot more than I like too.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

500-1000 a vast vast vast majority of those words are to myself though :lol


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Jesus Christ, you people really don't say much, lol.

Everyday is 2000+ not including weekends, obviously due to work, I speak to customers and colleagues nonstop and at home, flatmate is quite chatty. But yeah weekends...it goes right down to <50 at times


----------

